# Old Old House...What to do???



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok.
I think everyone has seen the Victorian home thread.

What are some ideas you guys have for me this year.
No Haunt, but would like to do some decorations and lighting.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/visualtour.htm


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice house!

Sticking with the basics this year?

Red lights in the outside lights, maybe some ghouls in the windows, & scary sounds coming from the basement.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Sell it to me?
I think thats probably the best idea =D


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

lots of jack-o-lanterns placed among landscaping

Static prop in the corner that's to the left of front door. (My fav is always the good ol standard grim reaper with hood up so you cannot see his face.)

Ghosts & silhouettes in windows.

And like Moon Dog said...red lights & scary sounds.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff, there's a guy in the 'group buy' area selling burlap. Maybe hang some of that on the walls.

hee hee hee


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

:jol: 
What I would do is use green, black lights, strobes in some windows and extend the front door area with fencing. That way you'll have a focal point. Grave yard on either side as well.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Beautiful home FE!

My vote is for a Civil War verions of the 'Party' scene in the Pirates of the Caribbean ride.










You could have people in each of the windows doing fun little scenes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Moon Dog Very -nice house!Thank you 

Sticking with the basics this year?Yeap!

Red lights in the outside lights, maybe some ghouls in the windows, & scary sounds coming from the basement.Lights are good.

Samhain-Sell it to me?Nope..sorry!
I think thats probably the best idea

jackielantern-lots of jack-o-lanterns placed among landscaping

Static prop in the corner that's to the left of front door. (My fav is always the good ol standard grim reaper with hood up so you cannot see his face.)
Too much wrk for 1 night this year.
Ghosts & silhouettes in windows. I was thinking about that!

And like Moon Dog said...red lights & scary sounds.He said that?

slimy-Jeff, there's a guy in the 'group buy' area selling burlap. Maybe hang some of that on the walls.yeap...the smart ass! lol

hee hee hee

EvilQueen:jol: 
What I would do is use green, black lights, strobes in some windows and extend the front door area with fencing. That way you'll have a focal point. Grave yard on either side as well.Again, too much work for 1 night, but like the light idea...black might be kind of cool on a white house?

SkullAndBone-Beautiful home FE!Thanks Rob

My vote is for a Civil War verions of the 'Party' scene in the Pirates of the Caribbean ride.Ok, You Suck! Keep your big inspirations to yer self! lol










You could have people in each of the windows doing fun little scenes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how about back lit cut-outs in the windows? flat, easy to store and semi-fast to make/put up/take down?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like that too!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I can really picture bored up windows on that house.


----------

